# Fibromyalgia patients - the healing power of exercise



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This article explains how and why exercise is beneficial for patients with Fibromyalgiahttp://www.prohealth.com/fibromyalgia/libr...mp;B1=EM061709F


----------



## CallieT (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone tried Leslie Sansone's Walk Away The Pounds? I have tried her 1 mile walk video and, there for awhile, I was keeping up and completing the entire segment. I keep telling myself now to just start out slow and easy but my pain and fatigue has been winning the argument.


----------

